# Aptinyx is looking for participants for their new Fibromyalgia drug



## Robert_Larsson (May 18, 2019)

*Aptinyx is recruiting patients for an ongoing Phase 2 Clinical Trial (NCT04147858) of their new Fibromyalgia drug called NYX-2925. The drug in question has already had positive safety and efficacy results in an exploratory Phase 2a trial in Fibromyalgia. NYX-2925 is a so called NMDA modulator, thereby having a robust analgesic effect via the same mechanism as Ketamine. The advantage of NYX-2925 as a modulator of this NMDA receptor is that it can target centralized pain without the considerable drowsiness seen in Ketamine infusions. This has been confirmed in several studies showing NYX-2925 to not only have a significant analgesic effect but also an improvement in cognitive performance, improved sleep quality and improved scores on quality of life in patients suffering from pain.*

*If you wish to participate in this Phase 2 trial you can sign up here:http://www.thefibromyalgiastudy.com/*

*You will be compensated for your participation, more information on the trial is provided in the link above as well.*

*About NYX-2925:*

*NYX-2925 is a novel, oral, small-molecule NMDA receptor modulator in development for the treatment of chronic pain. NYX-2925 is currently being evaluated in multiple Phase 2 studies in patients with fibromyalgia and painful diabetic peripheral neuropathy (DPN).*

*NYX-2925 works by enhancing synaptic plasticity, a mechanism uniquely suited to addressing chronic pain. It is established that, when pain becomes chronic, it can become a largely centralized disorder mediated by central learning and memory processes. We believe NYX-2925, by enhancing neural cell communication, has the potential to address a wide range of chronic pain conditions, including fibromyalgia, painful DPN, and other centralized chronic pain conditions.*

*In clinical studies, NYX-2925 has been shown to have activity that affects central pain processing, resulting in alleviation of pain and other symptoms associated with chronic pain conditions. In preclinical models of numerous neuropathic pain conditions, NYX-2925 has shown robust analgesic activity. Across these preclinical studies, as well as in Phase 1 and Phase 2 clinical studies, NYX-2925 has exhibited a favorable safety and tolerability profile across a wide dose range. In April 2019, we reported detailed results from a Phase 2 study in patients with painful DPN, demonstrating robust analgesic activity in patients with advanced (more chronic) DPN. In early June 2019, we reported positive top-line data from a Phase 2 study of NYX-2925 in patients with fibromyalgia, demonstrating significant effects on both biomarkers and patient-reported outcomes.*

*The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has granted **Fast Track** designation to the development of NYX-2925 for the treatment of neuropathic pain associated with DPN. We believe the therapeutic profile of NYX-2925 will allow us to expand the development of this molecule into multiple other chronic pain conditions.*


----------

